# THE best freeride/downhill bike



## KONA661 (Jul 17, 2007)

in your opinion lets see them!:cornut:


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

There's another thread ON THIS PAGE.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Kona...just make up your own mind...dont go by what other people tell you. 
go to your lbs...ride bike(s)
see which one you like the most
buy bike
ride bike

i know this thread is just disguised to "hide" another one of your 20 "which bike for me" threads...


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Theres no real "best" FR/DH bike.


----------



## 3lite0hbik3r (Nov 19, 2006)

KONA661 said:


> in your opinion lets see them!:cornut:


Id have to say SXtrail for "do it all bike" and sunday for dh.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Pretty sure this guy is Shredder111111


----------



## buns (May 11, 2007)

nuff said


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

not a bad rig, but a bit unsafe. it has the reflectors on the pedals and on the front/rear, but none on the wheels.:madmax:



buns said:


> nuff said


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

buns has got a point, it's not the bike, it's the rider.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

this might be more suitable....


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

And you cant forget this classic


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

And finally....


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

yeti 303,santa cruz v10, and my favarote cove peeler which im getting


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

what do u guys think about the bullit?


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

sucks!


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

006_007 said:


> not a bad rig, but a bit unsafe. it has the reflectors on the pedals and on the front/rear, but none on the wheels.:madmax:


LOL

006_007, btw love your avatar, they are great dogs!:thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

Those are some sweet bikes you have there


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

This one takes the cake though. Here's Josh Bender trying another of his death defying stunts!


----------

